# your opinions on which site is better out of cube4you and 9spuzzles



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 3, 2008)

just a poll that I'm creating to hear about your views on which site you think it is best to get your cubes from. IMO, i think if you are looking for a good quality type d (or any kind for that matter), i think its better to get it from 9spuzzles than cube4you. I also think that the offset points option on 9spuzzles is a heap better than cube4you (when i signed up to both websites, i got no free points from c4y, whereas i got 1000 from 9spuzzles and i think you can use more points at 9spuzzles). But the only good thing that is about c4y is that there are a lot more weird and challenging puzzles on c4y (from what i can see). so if i was going to get a regular cube (includes megaminx and pyraminx), IMHO, i think i would go with 9spuzzles. if i was going to get a different kind of puzzle (like the really whacky cubes, even a square-1) i would get it at c4y, whats ur opinion?


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 3, 2008)

The problem i find with 9spuzzles is that it is more costly. I haven't tried any puzzles from there yet, but i think it would be better as cube4you standard's keep on dropping.


----------



## shelley (Oct 3, 2008)

I was under the impression that they sold mostly the same things, and the only difference is price/shipping.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 3, 2008)

i dont get it though..cube4you, 9spuzzles, and cubefans are basically the same right? When u order from any of them u get the same name card in the box..the black one..the name is james i think.

which is why i dont get why the 3 websites sell different stuff as well. My friend did contact the guy and manage to buy cubes from the chinese site(www.rubiks.cn or something like that if not mistaken) and cube4you in the same delivery though...

doesnt make sense that the products' quality would be different for different sites as well...dont they all come from the same supplier?


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 3, 2008)

amostay2004 said:


> i dont get it though..cube4you, 9spuzzles, and cubefans are basically the same right? When u order from any of them u get the same name card in the box..the black one..the name is james i think.
> 
> which is why i dont get why the 3 websites sell different stuff as well. My friend did contact the guy and manage to buy cubes from the chinese site(www.rubiks.cn or something like that if not mistaken) and cube4you in the same delivery though...
> 
> doesnt make sense that the products' quality would be different for different sites as well...dont they all come from the same supplier?


Cubefans and Cube4you are both run by the same person.

9spuzzles is someone else.

But they all probably get their cubes from the same manufacturer (supplier).

Cubefans was made after Cube4you because it's a better shop system, and it works in Mozilla Firefox.


----------



## CUBERT (Oct 4, 2008)

Cube4you is a thief. Took my money and doesn't want to give it back. It's going on 9 months now and still $0.00 in my paypal account.

9puzzles: Good communication, actually ships cubes when he says he did. Will shop from them again. Tracking number provided is legit.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 4, 2008)

ahh...true..i know cube4you and cubefans are the same...
and assumed 9spuzzles is the same too...my mistake...never ordered from them before but all my cube4you orders came in good condition and arrive in about 1-2weeks.
except there's once i got a set of stickers from them that wasnt properly cut off (i presume the 9 stickers are cut of from a bigger sheet of stickers) and i could only use 6 out of the 9 =/


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 4, 2008)

oh btw..im from malaysia...


----------



## xewgx (Oct 4, 2008)

i looked at 9spuzzles that **** is expenisive i prefer ebay over c4y


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 5, 2008)

haha last time notkevin's aunt went to the cube4you store in shanghai with the list of items we want
the owner said that COINCIDENTELY every item on the list increased in price (by almost a half, he said the mefferts megaminx was 50 bucks instead of 30)
it was funny tho


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 6, 2008)

xewgx said:


> i looked at 9spuzzles that **** is expenisive i prefer ebay over c4y



No, it's not that expensive. It shows the cost in Yuan. So divide the amount by 7 to get dollars. 

So a 50Y DIY is about 7 dollars.

Type A black cube is 45Y, which is only $6.43.
Cube4you sells it for $6.99.
So actually, 9spuzzles is cheaper!
So thanks, I'm going to order from 9spuzzles from now on. Their type A and B's are super cheap. I've always ordered from Cube4you before.

Edit: also, spell expensive correctly, it's not ex*****ive. Too many **** in that post?


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't care how much the product costs as long as it's reasonable.

C4Y and 9sPuzzles are both located in China, I believe.

So the store that has lower shipping and product prices is the better store.

But, it also depends on customer satisfaction.

I'd go with 9sPuzzles.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 6, 2008)

cube4you has more products. 9spuzzles has cheaper shipping


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 6, 2008)

9spuzzles's air shipping is also faster and more reliable than Cube4you's.


----------

